# My Boxhill Pics *** 56k Beware ***



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

My pictures from Boxhill on Saturday ....

SKYLINES first ....









































































I had to park miles away from anywhere ....




























More ........


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

NON-Skylines ....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

And more ....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hopefully that little lot look ok. I had to mess around with the photo's a bit because I had the camera set in the wrong mode (i didn't change it for a cloudier setting ... so some of the shots were a touch dark). I have very high quality originals if people want them.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Great pics Daz!!! :smokin: 

I knew you would take some good 'uns


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cheers Dan. To be honest it was just a quick dash around while Paula got us some food  I didn't pay particular attention to getting the angle right, etc (apart from on one or two  ). I need lessons from Dino !


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice one Daz.. amazing pics!!  

Umar.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*good shots Daz*

Glad to see you're putting the new camera to good use.


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

very nice daz

liking the pic of mine, anymore? the 33GTR parked next to geds


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I got another of the back yours and Ged's together ... But I thought i'd posted up enough pics ! LOL


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Good shooting*

That man! Looks like you had a damn fine turnout.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

class daz :smokin: 

except for the last two cars, they are lame  

found more pics here:

http://www.ultimatejapcars.co.uk/boxhill_2005/index.htm


Lex


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> except for the last two cars, they are lame
> 
> Lex


Nah, the cars are ok, it's the dodgy owners you have to be careful of ! 

Good to catch up with you and Si yesterday mate .... look forward to another Boxhill later in the year.


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Nice pics Daz, I particularly like the metallic-blue '32 with the rear wing (near the top).  

Ken


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice pics mate.

Yet again,that R32 with Do-Luck kit is amazing.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

indeed i do agree, i want it bad!


----------



## zaero (Feb 25, 2005)

YOU LAME BUGGERS..................WHERE ARE THE ACTION SHOTS???????????






































TRAILER BITCHES....................hehehehe


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

strange that dont look like box hill??? lol


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Thats Box Hill car park midweek when billy-no-mates turned up on his own


----------



## zaero (Feb 25, 2005)

it was it the carpark I swear....  

kidding, i just hate seing such nice cars just sitting there doing nothin


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

zaero said:


> it was it the carpark I swear....
> 
> kidding, i just hate seing such nice cars just sitting there doing nothin


I understand totally, I do prefer to drive my car but its also nice to meet up with friends and chat about new cars and mods


----------

